# I got a treat today :)



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Folks,
Guess what, I met Momoreg today!
She came to my place of work and we chatted and I gave her the ten cent tour. she gave me a sample of her Petit fours, man we're they good. The Baklava was particarly good, and the top didn't seperate (melted butter?)
little cresents and peanut butter cookies, very good and elagent. It really was a thrill for me, I consider myself lucky that we have so many talented people on cheftalk
also knowing we're she works...this is one hard working pastry chef.
That was the best part of my day :0
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Best part of my day, too!! The tour was grand; not a 10 cent tour -- You're being modest. What's so ironic is that cape chef works just a few miles from my house! It's a dignified and charming hotel, right in the middle of a residential area, where you'd never expect to find it.

Thank you, cape chef. I had a great time.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Momoreg...Next time you get an apron and I'll meet you in the pastry shop!
by the way, I had to eat both those mini cakes I showed you. Could,nt let them go to waste







:
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I know the feeling. Was that dinner?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I did things backwards...Dessert first, then a few lamb chops...soon I'll get my skippys


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Sounds good to me...


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Danielle,
I live in Ct...when your ready,let me know
cc


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Hey guys will we ever see pictures from this meeting?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sisi, For a price







:
Only kidding, But it was really alot of fun, I was actually nervous...like a school boy
go figure!
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'll admit, I was a little bit too.

No pictures. Maybe next time.


----------

